# How to take EFA's



## Balakrishnan (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a new member of this community.This is my first post.

I have been doing exercise for the last two years.
My height is 178cm and weight is 80kg.

I would like to increase muscle mass.
I have been taking 6 meals per day.

I heard that i need to take meals in the ratio as 40%carb,40%pro and 20% good fat.

For this 20% good fat,do i have to include EFA(omega 3) in each meals.
OR Do i have to take omega 3 pills at night every day.

Please excuse me,if my engish is not good.

Please reply to my question.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Balakrishnan* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 13, 2010)

when i'm dieting i try not to get both high carbs and high fats in the same meal......so for me it's easy to add my efa's to my protein shakes then


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

